# Brain Rattling Kill



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

13 year old Jordan stuck this south texas trophy


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice shot


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Damnn I put him on my team anytime..


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

That's some mighty fine shooting!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

I would not have been able to hit that from all the shaking and the mess in my pants. 

Great shot youngster!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice shot


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Shot, Congrats Youngster!


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

Great shot.


----------

